# Techies please, my new avatar!! - scroll down please



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

I have found a new avatar which made me ROFL, however, some may find it offensive, could one of the mods contact me so i can get your advice on whether to use it.

TIA


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Glad to see the Mods are doing their job.

Never understood the muppet mentality of bastardising a avatar to fit an ego......sorry name.

Apart from the you increasing your profile, which opens up a whole new argument, considering it's Jae run.

:wink:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

oooh! :lol: :-*


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

See, your 'number plate' wording fits in to pratically any thread. I may use it as an auto signature! :wink:


----------



## Steve-TT (Jan 7, 2005)

LMAO :lol:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

auditt260bhp said:


> See, your 'number plate' wording fits in to pratically any thread. I may use it as an auto signature! :wink:


Apart from i'm not altering the avatar in any way to try to be something it's not

and your doing a fine job increasing my profile on your own Neil :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Happy to help buddy.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Excellent! have got the moral approval from a highly respected mod - just got to get the thing to fit now,

any really good techies out there?


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Need a few more clues..

I assume this is an animated GIF?

If so, head over to:

http://www.gifworks.com/

where you will find options to resize an animated GIF.

If it is nothing to do with that - let us know.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Thanks for the url JDN, it is a GIF but i have nowhere specifically to place it on the web so i can't get that sight to load it, any further suggestions are gratefully recieved - I thought i could do it myself earlier but it is beyond my capabilities.
:?


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Stick it on the forum gallery?

Does your ISP give you any free web space?

See the thread below on this forum for help on posting pics to the gallery.

Failing that, e-mail it to me and I'll sort it.

PM me for mail address if needed.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Wahaay!

Big thanks to DIRY & JDN for their expertise!!

has degenereated a fair bit due to the small amount of Kb's allowed :?


----------

